# Best diver dekes?



## Flaustin1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Im looking to get about 6 dozen for the upcoming season.  Just wanting some feedback on which ones to buy.  Thanks


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at GHG all there divers look good


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ive used there mallards and had good luck with em but ive read some bad reviews on the paint not holding up.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 19, 2011)

We run GHG's and they are very tough. We don't even bag ours and they have held up well. Their bluebill decoys are the best value out there. Gander Mountain is the place to get them with no or very low shipping ($5).


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Feb 19, 2011)

If you get standard shipping its free and they don't tax it. the price you see is the price you pay. That's the only site i buy from.  Gander Mountain


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I love there pro grade mallards they look awesome on the water. With a little bit of wind you can't beat them.


----------



## folded77 (Feb 19, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> We run GHG's and they are very tough. We don't even bag ours and they have held up well. Their bluebill decoys are the best value out there. Gander Mountain is the place to get them with no or very low shipping ($5).



x 2


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 19, 2011)

gander mtn generaly has divers if you buy 1 box is one price, 3 to 5
boxes is cheaper and more even cheaper. plus free shipping you save 100's of dollars. We like the life size blue bills and they come in dozens. oversizes comes half dozen. L/S blue bills last year per doz. 64.95, but buying them  3 or more was around $50 per doz. The are tough, you will see how we carry them as soon jerry gets done editing the video we shot this morning. Now we use the oversize redheads ,buffleheads, etc. One reason they only come that way and also they show up alot better in the spread and you   done have to have as many.  80%  of our deks are lifesize bluebills and 20% oversize redheads and buffles,etc..
 Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## vrooom (Feb 19, 2011)

You said best diver dekes.
IMO, the best ones still in production are G&H.
You'll be running them long after anybody that has GHGs will be.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Thats what i was wanting to know.


----------



## across the river (Feb 19, 2011)

vrooom said:


> You said best diver dekes.
> IMO, the best ones still in production are G&H.
> You'll be running them long after anybody that has GHGs will be.



I agree with you there, and most of what I have are GHG.   My buddy has G&H and they are much better made than GHG and most of the other brands.   It is just tough to build a very big raft of coots and divers when your paying a 100 bucks a dozen.


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 19, 2011)

vrooom said:


> You said best diver dekes.
> IMO, the best ones still in production are G&H.
> You'll be running them long after anybody that has GHGs will be.



Yep.  Go ahead and start collecting them over the years.  I have about 100 of them, and they are the best bar none and in ten years, will still be in my spread.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 19, 2011)

G&h deks are a great product but when I started diver hunting I just didnt have a $100 a doz. so I bought GHG's I could buy 2 doz for what I could by a doz for. Yes I bought some more GHG's last year their blue bills are tough and I have 5 doz for 5 years  and they are still look good to me. Now GHG redheads paint is not has good they show usage. So when I replace them I will probably replace them with G&H. My redheads are not perfect but they still look good to kill ducks over. But that is why there is so many different deks out there. But we are very rough on our deks we throw them in the truck ,the boat,on the garage floor. The GHG for $50 work for us.  I use alot of GHG'S deks All my prime goose deks are GHG FFD full bodies. So when the birds land and you cant tell what is real and what is a dek, well that is hard not to use them. But that is me and they work for me. Deks are like everything else in hunting everybody likes what they use and that is that. Like trucks, I like Ford and others like Chevy, and dodge. 
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Who carries the G&H.  Id like to take a look at them.


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Feb 20, 2011)

G&H has there own website and also knutsons.  They will last a long time.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Duckthrasher.  I checked um out and they look pretty good, but dang them things are high as camel butt.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 20, 2011)

*Diver decoys*

The cheapest are old bleach jugs painted  flat back on the ends and a whited stripe in the middle. Rinse the jugs out first and dont leave when you are finished with them. I shoot alot of salt water around Savannah and Hilton Head and some big lakes in Fl. I have 2 dozen G&H  ringers and the rest are Green Gead gear  total of 120 decoys with some canvas back and blue bills mixed in for my diver set. The G&H are the best but the Green Head Gear are really good for a lot less money. I have also taken some of my old woody decoys and with a bit of help from that minute mend epoxy I have made some hooded sawbill decoys. The mallard decoys and pintail decoys work well. anything with alot of white on it seems to do best.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Thanks Duckthrasher.  I checked um out and they look pretty good, but dang them things are high as camel butt.



Now you know why we run GHG Between Jerry and I, we have in divers around 15 to 20 doz. in divers. it is hard to keep count because we add new ones every year. So if you fig. just 120 deks we have spend $600 just in deks with GHG's and if you use G&H you will spend for 120 deks somewhere around $1000. Dont take me wrong G&H deks are great decoys but I am just a Gaboy that works very hard for his money and sometimes I have to live with 2nd best.  One more thing those prices dont inculed weights and rigging. 
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 20, 2011)

I run both...GHG and G&H and I like both for different reasons. No doubt about it, when you get up close the GHG look just like a real bird on the water. Also, while I've heard about and experienced problems with the paint on GHG decoys, most of my problems have been with their puddle ducks (the paint on their pro grade teal is terrible). I've got a few dozen ringnecks and bluebills, and they've held up great. Another thing I like about GHG's bluebills is that they come in multiple positions...resting, alert, etc...which I think helps make the spread look more realistic. That being said, my favorite decoys are probably my G&H bluebills/ringnecks. I found a great deal on them on craigslist, and got 2 dozen for $100...otherwise I wouldn't have any. There's several benefits to the G&H, aside from their durability...for starters, the decoys have lots of texture and feather detail molded into the decoys which help trap light and prevent the decoys from shining sunny days. Also, the G&H run a little larger than the normal GHG divers, and can be seen from further away. One more option you may want to look into if you're just starting to build your diver spread is getting your hands on some used decoys and painting them into divers yourself. If you plan on going after divers on open water, numbers are a lot more important than anything else, and its a lot cheaper to go this route, especially if you're just starting out. Just my .02.


----------



## Killin Time (Feb 20, 2011)

just use oil bottles divers arnt smart enough to know the difference


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 20, 2011)

duck-dawg said:


> I run both...GHG and G&H and I like both for different reasons. No doubt about it, when you get up close the GHG look just like a real bird on the water. Also, while I've heard about and experienced problems with the paint on GHG decoys, most of my problems have been with their puddle ducks (the paint on their pro grade teal is terrible). I've got a few dozen ringnecks and bluebills, and they've held up great. Another thing I like about GHG's bluebills is that they come in multiple positions...resting, alert, etc...which I think helps make the spread look more realistic. That being said, my favorite decoys are probably my G&H bluebills/ringnecks. I found a great deal on them on craigslist, and got 2 dozen for $100...otherwise I wouldn't have any. There's several benefits to the G&H, aside from their durability...for starters, the decoys have lots of texture and feather detail molded into the decoys which help trap light and prevent the decoys from shining sunny days. Also, the G&H run a little larger than the normal GHG divers, and can be seen from further away. One more option you may want to look into if you're just starting to build your diver spread is getting your hands on some used decoys and painting them into divers yourself. If you plan on going after divers on open water, numbers are a lot more important than anything else, and its a lot cheaper to go this route, especially if you're just starting out. Just my .02.



I like your 2 cents. good points on both. I read some where I cant remember yr ago GHG had some paint problems and they should have fix it. I had problems with my redheads and also hear others had with teal deks and the hot buy mallards. your right The first yr we did divers I painted mallards to bullbills , redheads, cans. I took my ghg hen ringer and made buffleheads out of them. Like some one else said on here paint liter coke bottles black and white and that works. I just like hunting over deks so, I would use old deks.  you can find them on ebay,craigs list, and at yard sales for pennies. Buy some decoy paint and that will keep you buzy till next season.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## florida boy (Feb 20, 2011)

vrooom said:


> You said best diver dekes.
> IMO, the best ones still in production are G&H.
> You'll be running them long after anybody that has GHGs will be.



i will second that one


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 20, 2011)

vrooom said:


> You said best diver dekes.
> IMO, the best ones still in production are G&H.
> You'll be running them long after anybody that has GHGs will be.



X2  i like my ghg and they look as good as any decoy but the g&h hold up better and they will land right in them.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Thanks Duckthrasher.  I checked um out and they look pretty good, but dang them things are high as camel butt.


 
If your worried about the price your hunting the wrong animals.  Those little duck breasts have cost me thousands.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 20, 2011)

You aint kiddin.  Im a full out addict.  I know the costs.  Im just getting the diver fever though.  I want to do it right so im not going to paint bottles.  Im gonna go with the GHG dekes for now, ive got the money to drop on about 6 dozen plus rigging.  I think that should be a good start.   Now ive got to get to modifying my boat.  Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 20, 2011)

Flaustin1,
Even with the 6 dozen GHG decoys, some old decoy repaints and 2 liter bottles wouldn't be a bad idea to add to the spread. As good as a duck's eyes are, they don't see the detail of your decoys until they're right on top of them. What will get their attention are numbers, and the appearance of lots of ducks "rafted up." 6 dozen seems like a lot of decoys, but there are guys that will run 150-200 decoy spreads, and if birds are rafting up in large numbers where you intend to hunt, the larger your spread, the better. Old decoy repaints and 2 liter bottles just serve as "filler" to beef up the spread.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with ya there.  I hunt alone so i think six dozen is about all im gonna be able to handle.  If i try it and find that i could handle more ill probably just order more GHGs.  I do have some repaints already that will be going in the mix as well.


----------



## FOD (Feb 21, 2011)

All your old faded dekes add a little black rustoleum and a touch of white,there you go.


----------



## cmk07c (Feb 21, 2011)

If you're into LS dekes, I'd look at the GHG diver pack. 4 Blue Bills and 2 ringnecks. I know those species look similar and it doesn't matter, but I like that fact that you get two species with a box and they come with the hens. I wish the OS dekes came with a mix of hens.


----------



## MrJake (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to disagree with the masses here. Doom, Toledo, Don mintz, and landing zone decoys are of the best. Realism, ride on the water, and durability are what you look for in decoys. GHG, to me are rookie decoys. Paint looks great, often doesn't hold up. Ride on the water is 2nd worst I've ever seen, behind Redhead brand. Durability just isn't there. Just my opinion.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2011)

*I guess you Texas boys have a lot of money.*

G&H decoys are about the best . I have hunted over G&H since 1969 and I still have some G&H Decoys  I shot birds over in Germany in 1975.  I also have a bunch of canada goose decoys that I bought back in 1990 that are still killing birds .Now If you got the money L.L.Bean corks would be pretty good. When I shoot divers and I look out over the open water I know the next land mass is Africa. Now I also have alot Green Head gear  and the ride the water well and look good and hold the paint and some Gander Mountains that look good. When I hunt big water I have my VHF radio on and my GPS so I guess I am rookie. How long have you hunting ducks?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 22, 2011)

killer elite said:


> G&H decoys are about the best . I have hunted over G&H since 1969 and I still have some G&H Decoys  I shot birds over in Germany in 1975.  I also have a bunch of canada goose decoys that I bought back in 1990 that are still killing birds .Now If you got the money L.L.Bean corks would be pretty good. When I shoot divers and I look out over the open water I know the next land mass is Africa. Now I also have alot Green Head gear  and the ride the water well and look good and hold the paint and some Gander Mountains that look good. When I hunt big water I have my VHF radio on and my GPS so I guess I am rookie. How long have you hunting ducks?


Hey man your not a rookie, YOU ARE SMART!!! I came back from germany 1974, But I came back with my dad and mother. I am Army Brat.  The first time I hunted ducks was in the fall of 1969, But I was a little guy and I was hooked then. But I am a rookie cause I hunt over GHG's. But I harvest my share of divers ever yr. I am not rich, So I have to hunt over GHG's so I have anoth money left over so I can hunt. I hunt Elk,Deer,turkeys and when duck and goose season opens I hunt them only. Now I hunting snow geese before turkey season' we head up to Mo. next tuesday for a week.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Larry. I dont think Im smart, but I know what I Know. I grew up hunting ducks and deer in the Mississipi Delta. I use to hunt with Jimmy Bondsteel ( CAMP BONDSTEEL) at Fort Riley in Kansas . I now live on the coast and I hunt when and where and I can. Cant afford to to hunt the big big game like you. Got an 18 year old in college. I just dont understand why some folks dont understand that times are tuff out there and you cant fault a guy who wants to hunt and does not have the money it takes to do it. My first duck Hunting jacket  was an old fld jacket that I painted with flat black paint. You can do alot with a little money. I build duck blinds for guys  on their boats all the time, just to help the get out and hunt. I lend folks my decoys all the time. I feel if I cant hunt  I will let some one use my stuff. The boys I lend my decoys to go GA Southern and dont have a bunch of money. Any way I said enough about me. Good luck and kill a bunch. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Feb 23, 2011)

too bad the only reason you lend out your decoys is because you couldnt hit a duck if it landed in the boat


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2011)

*You non shootin, Bird claim you know what.*



LANCE MILLER said:


> too bad the only reason you lend out your decoys is because you couldnt hit a duck if it landed in the boat


  Lance why do you do me that way . You know the last day of the season who killed all the birds in your honey whole and it was not Lance Miller. LOL. If it flys it dies unless you are shootin at it. You are some kind of duck huntin partner. Non shootin  bird claimin. What elese can I say except when you killed that 10 point this year and had it mounted . What ,3000 dollars worth of damage to your truck? This is what Ishoot get for building a duck blind on your boat. No Respect!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 23, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Thanks Larry. I dont think Im smart, but I know what I Know. I grew up hunting ducks and deer in the Mississipi Delta. I use to hunt with Jimmy Bondsteel ( CAMP BONDSTEEL) at Fort Riley in Kansas . I now live on the coast and I hunt when and where and I can. Cant afford to to hunt the big big game like you. Got an 18 year old in college. I just dont understand why some folks dont understand that times are tuff out there and you cant fault a guy who wants to hunt and does not have the money it takes to do it. My first duck Hunting jacket  was an old fld jacket that I painted with flat black paint. You can do alot with a little money. I build duck blinds for guys  on their boats all the time, just to help the get out and hunt. I lend folks my decoys all the time. I feel if I cant hunt  I will let some one use my stuff. The boys I lend my decoys to go GA Southern and dont have a bunch of money. Any way I said enough about me. Good luck and kill a bunch. Look forward to the pics.



The only reason I get to hunt like I do is cause I work all the time. Plus I know alot of people that let me hunt their land and I hunt alot of public land. the only hunt I do that is guide is when I hunt Ill whitetails. I hunt with Timberland outfitters. Everything else are do it yourself hunts.  Just like this snowgoose hunt.  I know about the kid in college deal my as been out for over 5 yrs and I still paying for it. I build blinds too. built over 12 this year. We have to get togather and trade scercts and blind Ideas I have a new one and i hope to beable release in a month. 
Good luck and besafe
Larry

PS. When you help out a bubby, they just dont give you any RESPECT.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2011)

*good luck on your hunt*



Larry Young Jr said:


> The only reason I get to hunt like I do is cause I work all the time. Plus I know alot of people that let me hunt their land and I hunt alot of public land. the only hunt I do that is guide is when I hunt Ill whitetails. I hunt with Timberland outfitters. Everything else are do it yourself hunts.  Just like this snowgoose hunt.  I know about the kid in college deal my as been out for over 5 yrs and I still paying for it. I build blinds too. built over 12 this year. We have to get togather and trade scercts and blind Ideas I have a new one and i hope to beable release in a month.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry
> 
> ...


    We will do it, good luck on your hunt! When you get back we will touch base and trade some ideas. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2011)

*gator pit*



killer elite said:


> Lance why do you do me that way . You know the last day of the season who killed all the birds in your honey whole and it was not Lance Miller. LOL. If it flys it dies unless you are shootin at it. You are some kind of duck huntin partner. Non shootin  bird claimin. What elese can I say except when you killed that 10 point this year and had it mounted . What ,3000 dollars worth of damage to your truck? This is what Ishoot get for building a duck blind on your boat. No Respect!


 Lance 2moro you get the gator pit


----------



## Sling (Feb 23, 2011)

I like G&H and most of my decoys are G&H. They cost more but if want something that will last and still look good, I'd stick with G&H. The alternative is buy cheap (for quantity) and trade up later.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2011)

*G&H Decoys*



Sling said:


> I like G&H and most of my decoys are G&H. They cost more but if want something that will last and still look good, I'd stick with G&H. The alternative is buy cheap (for quantity) and trade up later.


 Great decoys but the people at G&H can be hard to deal with.


----------



## MrJake (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry, didn't see where he put a price limit. I apologize. You have been killing ducks longer than I've been alive and I'm sure you're better at it than me. 

I was just giving my opinion. I also take pride in my decoys. I like to have nice ones. My mallards are full curls and the rest of my flock are what I mentioned above.

I Killed 137 birds last year over my dekes. they got shot, still float and look great. Solid decoys are the way to go. Just what I like.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2011)

Your right I am old. Some men are out ther counting shotgun shells and a couple of dozen GHG decoys is a big investment. I use them and have good results. Thats like having a high dollar shotgun or an old 870. Its what you can afford. Any man that duck hunts deserves respect. Some time killing birds has to do with having a good spot not the decoys you use and I have close to 500 divers puddle ducks and canada goose.  I am decoy poor. You ate all them ducks? Did you kill the on  the  Sabine River?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 23, 2011)

MrJake said:


> Sorry, didn't see where he put a price limit. I apologize. You have been killing ducks longer than I've been alive and I'm sure you're better at it than me.
> 
> I was just giving my opinion. I also take pride in my decoys. I like to have nice ones. My mallards are full curls and the rest of my flock are what I mentioned above.
> 
> I Killed 137 birds last year over my dekes. they got shot, still float and look great. Solid decoys are the way to go. Just what I like.



Mr. jake
Why apologize on having high dollar deks if that is  what you want, that is what you get. I think the guys were messing with you and no body is down grading you at all. With that being said, everyone on this forum likes saleing what the use. It is braging time and everyone is proud of the things they got. Deks,guns,blinds and etc. Everyone has their opinions on what is the best. plus we have alot of guys on here are on tight budgets. I am one of those guys. Alot of people got to understand that alot of us old guys have been hunting for years and it takes time to build your spreads. It is good when you and your friends work togather on buying deks and other things in the sport. Sometimes you have to go cheaper at first to afford to hunt after you get the items you need. then you can up grade when you can. 
Good luck and besafe 
Larry


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im the OP so just to make it clear, I was asking what the BEST dekes are.  I dont have the money to invest in a large spread of G&H dekes so im gonna start out with GHG and see if i like hunting divers enough to invest in some better equipment.  If i do i may add one or two dozen G&H dekes to my spread per year.  Thanks for the input guys.  No need to argue over this one though.


----------



## Golden BB (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep an eye on cabelas. They'll run the ghg bills for 29.99 a dozen.  Added 8 dozen to my spread.  By what you can, take care of them and keep adding every year.  We can run up to about 800 blocks depending on where we are. It takes a few to build a large spread but just keep adding every year and you'll get there.


----------



## MrJake (Feb 24, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Your right I am old. Some men are out ther counting shotgun shells and a couple of dozen GHG decoys is a big investment. I use them and have good results. Thats like having a high dollar shotgun or an old 870. Its what you can afford. Any man that duck hunts deserves respect. Some time killing birds has to do with having a good spot not the decoys you use and I have close to 500 divers puddle ducks and canada goose.  I am decoy poor. You ate all them ducks? Did you kill the on  the  Sabine
> 
> Yes I know people are cutting back on spending, most everybody. He asked for the best, so I told him the best. I surely Didn't disrespect anybody. I would never have a use for 500 decoys. Couldn't imagine Hunting over more than 100, except shooting snows. Yes, me and my family ate most of the ducks so far. Still have a few in the freezer.
> I don't hunt the Sabine. I hunt the bays further west.


----------



## MrJake (Feb 24, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Im the OP so just to make it clear, I was asking what the BEST dekes are.  I dont have the money to invest in a large spread of G&H dekes so im gonna start out with GHG and see if i like hunting divers enough to invest in some better equipment.  If i do i may add one or two dozen G&H dekes to my spread per year.  Thanks for the input guys.  No need to argue over this one though.



If you get a little cash freed up, you should buy one or two custom decoys. Foam, or cork. You will indeed love a good quality decoy. My even set it on the mantle, I know I'm guilty of it


----------



## Scott R (Feb 25, 2011)

If anyone wants to try out a poly type decoy ...E. Allens for example...you can pic up an unpainted one relatively cheap.  I think they run roughly around $27.50....a little more or less depending on species.  You can paint it any way you want.  That particular brand has alot of detail on it.  

I believe the best decoy on the market is the one you can afford to buy enough of to hunt with.  Detail means nothing to  duck...only the guy selling and the guy buying.

My worthless $0.02.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 26, 2011)

*Where can you buy those cheap decoys?*

I had some solid keel flat black poly decoys I bought in Vicksburg Mississippi at the Sports Shop ( owned by the Klaus brothers) many years ago. I think they were about a buck a decoy. I bought a hundred and painted the into blue bills and the worked great . Finally a guy who was GBI agent hunted with me and that day he gave me 300 bucks in 1978 money. Of course me being a pour soldier I jumped on the deal. When I got back home to Vicksburg ,the Sport Shop had closed. I sure would like to find some cheap decoys for a diver project. Thanks.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 5, 2011)

personally i use my repaints for the numbers and put my detailed ones around where i expect them to land....has worked well for me so far...


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 5, 2011)

*Here Here*

I like green head gear. And I got some repaints .  I got some G&H that  I put the out with the Green Head Gear and I have  no complaints. But I still say if you need numbers and your cash is low. Use the bleach jugs. Last time I looked Walmart had flat black paint for about .99 cents a can. Paint the front and back with flat black paint and then fill the jug with some water so it will ride lower in the water and you will be killing birds. Some body might laugh at your spread until you bring out the ducks you shot.  If you can afford the high dollar decoys use them. Thats up to you, what you hunt over. Good luck and kill a limit.


----------



## MrJake (Mar 5, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I like green head gear. And I got some repaints .  I got some G&H that  I put the out with the Green Head Gear and I have  no complaints. But I still say if you need numbers and your cash is low. Use the bleach jugs. Last time I looked Walmart had flat black paint for about .99 cents a can. Paint the front and back with flat black paint and then fill the jug with some water so it will ride lower in the water and you will be killing birds. Some body might laugh at your spread until you bring out the ducks you shot.  If you can afford the high dollar decoys use them. Thats up to you, what you hunt over. Good luck and kill a limit.


That is a very popular technique on reelfoot lake. Leaving some white on a couple isn't a. Bad idea either. Makes them a little more visible.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 5, 2011)

*white paint*

I have found that super Mag decoys dont work as well as a decoy with alot of white on it. A decoy with bright white can be see from far away.


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 12, 2011)

I found a great deal on some Blackwater, roughriders... They are great, but boy they are heavy.  Info on web site says they hold up to almost anything... Very pricey though! These are mallards and I'm still trying to figure out what to do with them?  It's like toting a sack full of boat anchors.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2011)

27metalman said:


> I found a great deal on some Blackwater, roughriders... They are great, but boy they are heavy.  Info on web site says they hold up to almost anything... Very pricey though! These are mallards and I'm still trying to figure out what to do with them?  It's like toting a sack full of boat anchors.


 what is the web site?


----------

